# Set Core/Mem Settings after return from suspend mode



## andele (Jan 17, 2005)

Hello,

thanks for this great Tool. There is one more suggestion:

If the system returns from suspend mode, the Core/Mem settings are not set by the AtiTool. So you have to set the frequencies manually every time. It would be great to have an option like for the system reboot, that AtiTool sets the frequencies to a given value.

An alternative would be if the frequencies could be set by command line parameters, so I could launch AtiTool after return from suspend automatically.

To react after return from suspend you could implement a handler for the WM_POWERBROADCAST  message and test wparam for PBT_APMRESUMESUSPEND.

Thanks


André


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2005)

this is known issue which will be fixed in the next version .. it's a bit more complicated because when atitool is closed no user-space applciations are running so no WM_ power messages .. 

the kernel mode driver of 0.0.23 is a non-pnp driver so it will not receive any standby/hibernate IRPs .. i already recoded it to PNP driver model .. there are still some quirks to sort out with proper multi-video-card support what i also wanted to sort out before the next release


----------



## andele (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you for the info.
So I'm looking forward to the next version


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 19, 2005)

feel free to test http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=1934


----------

